# Severum & mild water currents.



## Cappy (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi guys I'm pretty new at keeping Severums and did quite a bit of trolling/research before picking these guys up. I just could never find anything on water movement preference for these fish.

I currently have a 90g tank(48x18x24) with a wet/dry sump filter going + a aquaclear 802 power head to provide a little more water movement in the tank.

Do sev's prefer calmer waters or is that power head fine? The powerhead is currently connected to a pvc tube that I setup so that the outlet is at the bottom of the tank shooting water from the left side to the right side of the tank.

I also have a Jack Dempsey and 2 Candy stripped plecos in the tank.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Just like your Jack dempsey, I think your severum prefer slow moving water. So just point your powerhead one way and if it like it, it will swim in it. Provide some places with slower moving water.


----------



## Cappy (Feb 27, 2010)

I think I got myself worked up for no reason. I got home tonight to find the Jack Dempsey swimming in the flow of the water outlet.

You are right that the Severums aren't enjoying the water flow very much. I think I'm going to pull the powerhead out and put some air stones in instead to up the oxygen in the water.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

no need to worry about oxygenating water. if you have power filters running, that should be enough surface agitation. if you dont think so, use a spray bar on your canister or point your out put up a bit so you get some surface movement.

unless you like the look of the bubbles, no need as far as your water goes.


----------



## Cappy (Feb 27, 2010)

I think I like that idea. I don't relish the idea of having to shell out for a air pump. I yanked off the PVC tube and now have it pointed in an angle up so it gives a bit more surface agitation.

I put 2 more red Sev's in the tank and they all seem to be enjoying each others company. Hopefully this non-aggression lasts. If not wooohoo bigger tank here I come.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

double post


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cappy said:


> I think I like that idea. I don't relish the idea of having to shell out for a air pump. I yanked off the PVC tube and now have it pointed in an angle up so it gives a bit more surface agitation.
> 
> I put 2 more red Sev's in the tank and they all seem to be enjoying each others company. Hopefully this non-aggression lasts. If not wooohoo bigger tank here I come.


How many sevs are you keeping? Your tank is only capable of housing a pair, maybe 1 male and two females, in the long run. Remember sevs are capable of getting 12 inches.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

You still can make the power head work. Just point it in a direction that doesn't effect the whole tank. That way the severum will have some places they like. So instead of shooting it from the left to right, just shoot it forward or at a less angle. Severums are pretty shy, once they get to know you they will come up in front of the tank when you come.


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

...


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

adam79 said:


> Cappy said:
> 
> 
> > I think I like that idea. I don't relish the idea of having to shell out for a air pump. I yanked off the PVC tube and now have it pointed in an angle up so it gives a bit more surface agitation.
> ...


I agree with this post. I currently have the pair you see in my avatar in a 90 and they are alone due to the fact that they would kill any other fish in the tank, especially when they are "in the mood for love" which is every three weeks. I would seriously think about removing the Jack Dempseys as well, and look into picking a few of the sevs you like and growing them up. They can be great fish as a pair or a triumvirate in a 90. There are cool dither fish you can put in if you need more in the tank.


----------



## Cappy (Feb 27, 2010)

><I asked a question about water currents, not about the amount of fish in my tank. Thank you for your concern, but I'm not a noob when it comes to keeping aggressive fish.

Thanks to those that gave me great ideas on the power head. I ended buying a PVC elbow piece and directing the water up at a 45degree angle. The Sevs seem to have overcome that shyness and are out hunting for the stray bits of food they didn't eat before.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cappy said:


> I think I like that idea. I don't relish the idea of having to shell out for a air pump. I yanked off the PVC tube and now have it pointed in an angle up so it gives a bit more surface agitation.
> 
> I put 2 more red Sev's in the tank and they all seem to be enjoying each others company. Hopefully this non-aggression lasts. If not wooohoo bigger tank here I come.


In your first post you indicated that you had picked up more than one severum and then wrote that you added two more. This means at least 4 severums on top of a JD. Severums aren't all that aggresive, but that many in your tank has a slim to no chance of working. Aggression means some thing different to each species.

I quoted the post above, because you stated that you were new to sevs and then you indicated the possible need for a bigger tank. I wanted to know how many you had and thought I would let you know that yes, you will need a bigger tank. If you gave a number someone could give you an idea of what you are in for.

Most anybody here, given info that sounds concerning, would offer advise to help a fellow hobbiest out and avoid an ugly situation in the future. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Once again, double post.


----------



## Cappy (Feb 27, 2010)

I have in the 90g the following

2x Green Sevs
2x Red Sevs
1 x JD
1 x IT Datnoid
2 x Candy stripe Plecos

All the fish mentioned above are less than 1.5" at the largest, so I'm not too worried about spawning aggression.

Don't get me wrong I appreciate the feedback and the opinions of everyone, especially being new to keeping these guys.

Happy fish keeping.


----------



## Cappy (Feb 27, 2010)

So I thought about it and decided to return the 2 green sev's and the JD to the LFS.

Any recommendations on dither fish?


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Have you returned them yet. I would wait a bit on the severums. Let them grow a bit so you can sex them. Maybe get a pair and avoid the aggression of 2 males. With severums any wide bodies tetras will usually work, some barbs and giant danios might work as well. Is your Dat an Indonesian Tiger Datnioide? They get pretty big and have a good sized mouth, so this would ruleout most all smaller dithers. You could maybe do a small group of silver dollars, but I always thought there size distracts from other fish in the tank unless they are they are ment to be the center of focus.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Is anyone else geting the Temp unavailable message and when you refresh you get a double post. It's really annoying.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes, adam just don't refresh when that happen. Just type in cichlid-forum.com on the address bar and go to the forum again.


----------

